# Jovi wants everyone to know...



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Jovi, you look mahhhvelus! Congratulations to Glee, you're ready to rock the show ring.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Stunning!! And congrats on the OFAs 🤩


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Very nice! Congratulations on the OFAs!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

That is a gorgeous show lead and Jovi wears it well 

Very happy the OFAS came back as they did.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Jovi is such a fashion plate....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is such a pretty lead. Jovi, of course, looks wonderful in it.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yay! Such a relief to have nice OFA results DONE! Jovi is rocking those colors - maybe he needs to try that one, too.  I love blues and greens with a golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rion05 said:


> Yay! Such a relief to have nice OFA results DONE! Jovi is rocking those colors - maybe he needs to try that one, too.  I love blues and greens with a golden.


It's a maybe.  

The colors are teal, neutral, and white - and really came out nice. I was very happy when I got it pretty quick considering the vendor is stuck in Canada and had to mail it!  Glee wears a green nylon slip, so was thinking that the teal would go nicely. 

I meant to try the new lead out today at handling class - but playing hooky because it's been a crazy day for other reasons. 

Otherwise - now I have to get him in for a heart OFA + find his eye cert from last Oct and send it in so he can get his CHIC.  Planning to do DNA on him and my other boy too - I wish they did that at clinics through local GR clubs or even at shows.


----------

